# How to soak grain



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

What is the proper way to soak grain? I have never soaked grain before.
I feed about 5-7lbs of grain, how much water do I need to put in?
How long does it take to soak the grain?
Any other tips would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I like to use hot water, because it soaks in faster.

What type of grain are you trying to soak? If it's not pellets of some type, the water won't soak into the feed.

I generally just add enough water to cover the top of the feed, then let it soak. It takes anywhere from 5 to 10 minutes, depending on the type of feed.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I like to use hot water, because it soaks in faster.
> 
> What type of grain are you trying to soak? If it's not pellets of some type, the water won't soak into the feed.
> 
> I generally just add enough water to cover the top of the feed, then let it soak. It takes anywhere from 5 to 10 minutes, depending on the type of feed.


I am soaking 12% Horse Pellets.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Then my method will work just fine.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Then my method will work just fine.


Thank you very much.
Is soaked grain easier to digest?


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know if it's easier to digest or not, but I know that if you have vitamins or any kind of added supplements, it makes it easier to encourage the horse to eat it because it sticks to the grain.... my TB won't eat his supplements at all if they aren't in a 'mash' or soaked grain.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

TeddybearLove said:


> Thank you very much.
> Is soaked grain easier to digest?


Not particularly, but as Perchie stated, it's a great way to add supplements without your horse eating around them.

It also helps put more water in their system, which is never a bad thing, especially if you have a horse who doesn't drink much. I find it to be an easy tactic to try and ward off impaction colic, since dehydration is a factor.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I usually pour warm to hot water to the pellets 1/2 - 1 hour prior feeding time in proportion 1:1 (I feed low carb pellets). The good thing the volume of feed increases A LOT.  So they have lots of mash to munch on.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think it makes it any easier to digest. After all, chewing feed basicaly turns it into a mash. 
I agree with the above that it's great for adding supplements and extra water. In the winter I like to hot soak all feedings, just because I know I like a warm meal in the winter!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

It's fun to make mashes too... when I have a day sometimes I'll go to the bulk barn and buy all kinds of different grains and oats just so that I can make something yummy for my horse.  I love to add apples and carrots to it too, which Nikki always picks out before eating the rest of the mash XD

And I like making warm meals in the winter for my horse too  A good rule I use is I just add hot water to the feed, mixing until the water is just to say even with the grain. then I bring it out to the barn. By the time I get to the barn from in the office - a two minute walk - it is usually fully soaked and ready to eat.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

I just feed Teddy her soaked grain about 45 minutes ago.
I used about 5 cups of hot water and I also put in a 1/2 cup of Vegatable oil to help the grain go down better.
I have to admit, she loves soaked grain better than eating it dry!
She didnt spill one bit and she didnt chock, which is a plus!


----------

